# Why is the crappiest bottle out there (Specialized) the most common to find?



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I never really paid much attention to my water bottles, which up until the Gran Fondo New York who used the excellent Elite bottles (which were a revelation!) instead, were always manufactured by Specialized, and bearing some other manufacturer/bike shop/sponsor/event's logos on them. And they SUCK in their incredibly poorly engineered valve's inability to truly seal. How about some electrolytes on your gear cables, eh? 

I'm guessing it's cost that drives this ubiquitousness, but I'm letting every shop/event/etc I participate in know that Specialized bottles suck, and that Elite rocks. I know that Polar's valve is similar in design to Elite, but haven't tried them. Regardless, feel free to join me in undermining this dominant but incredibly poor example of the species.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

have you tried the Specialized Purist bottle?

Specialized Water Bottles | Purist

great bottles


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

ewitz said:


> have you tried the Specialized Purist bottle?
> 
> Specialized Water Bottles | Purist
> 
> great bottles


:thumbsup:


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Another kudos for the Purist bottles. They are great. I have a couple Polar bottles and dont like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Specialized (the company), but their bottles are pretty damn good. They're also expensive, compared to many of the other brands available to bike shops for "custom" printing. Specialized bottles were one of the most-asked-for items until I started using the premium Bio-Green bottles for my shop water bottles.

Also, I don't even have a source (that I know of) for custom Elite bottles (and most customers, IME, hate them).


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. I guess I am in the minority. I don't really have any desire to spend money on additional bottles, and am not a fan of the Specialized brand in general, esp considering their "marketing strategy" and "patent defense" of late, so please - just don't understand how they became *the *shop bottle virtually everywhere I go with the product as it is. I own 5 or 6 of these, none of which ever completely seal - which means I have to clean more aggressively around cables running under the bottom bracket if I use any sugary electrolyte drinks in them if I am not careful about placement. So I currently just make it a point to put the shop bottles in the seat tube cage so I don't get gravity related drip, and it's relatively not an issue.

On the other hand, I have had zero leakage with the Elite in whatever cage it is in, and love the valve. I can't understand what is to dislike about them outside of the fact that they look a little different from the dominant paradigm and hold a bit more fluid (the one I have does, at least).

Which just leaves me scratching my head.

Should have guessed I would be in the outlier group!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I had a bunch of bottles floating around till Specialized came out with their bigger opening bottles (both the top and the 'nipple'). I got rid of all but the S bottles. 

Most recently I've begun to phase out the S bottles for Camelbak bottles. Same big opening on top, but no having to shut the 'nipple' to keep stuff out.

M


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

champamoore said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I guess I am in the minority. I don't really have any desire to spend money on bottles, and am not a fan of the Specialized brand in general, esp considering their "marketing strategy" and "patent defense" of late. I just know the shop standard bottle, of which I own 5 or 6 of, never completely seals - which means I have to clean more aggressively around cables running under the bottom bracket if I use any sugary electrolyte drinks in them. So I currently just make it a point to put the shop bottles in the seat tube cage so I don't get gravity related drip, and it's relatively not an issue.
> 
> But I have had zero leakage with the Elite in whatever cage it is in, and love the valve. I can't understand what is to dislike about them outside of the fact that they look a little different from the dominant paradigm and hold a bit more fluid (the one I have does, at least).
> 
> Should have guessed I would be in the outlier group!


I've never had any leakage issues from any bottle I've ever used, except for the super-cheapies.

That said, Camelback has the most leak-free bottle I've ever seen. One way valve AND an open-closed dial.

My shop bottles, BTW, are California Springs Bio-Green bottles. They have the softer nozzle that people demand - literally...they demanded that I get them - and a softer, squeezable plastic bottle. Caliifornia Springs is probably #1 or #2 for shop bottles in the US.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> That said, Camelback has the most leak-free bottle I've ever seen. One way valve AND an open-closed dial.


+1 Ive been using the same two Camelbak bottles for years and neither has ever spilled a drop. I always ride with the valve open as well. Just reach down, take a drink, and put it back. No messing around with trying to open or shut the valve. They are great. Specialized new design looks similar and if it works similarly then they are most likely great too.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks all for the illumination, all.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I only use Polar bottles, their the absolute best, they last a very long time, and your drinks stay hot or cold far longer than a standard bottle could ever hope to do. Tried the Camelbak version of the Polar and the darn things were too fragile and didn't hold the cold anywhere near as long as a Polar...but longer then a standard bottle of course, one my Camelbaks leaked around the lid and the other the bite valve failed, then one fell fell from my hands while riding and on impact it punctured the bottle...that never happened to a Polar. You can tell the quality of the Polar vs the Camebak simply by picking it up and sqeezing the two bottles, the Camebak uses cheap flimsy plastic all in the name of making it easier to squeeze water from, but it won't hold up as long as the firmer stronger Polar bottle, and I'm no muscle man yet I have no problems squeezing a Polar...neither could my 5 year old grandson!! The Polar bottle uses a heavy duty valve that works. 

All bottles work the same, you reach down, pick it up, take a drink, put it back...big deal. All you have to decide is if having a cold or hot drink while riding is important to you. If on a hot day you don't mind a hot drink then don't bother with insulated bottles, personally I like cold drinks because it lowers my core temperture.


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 on the camelback bottles

IMHO, all bottles in the world should have that mechanism.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

ewitz said:


> have you tried the Specialized Purist bottle?
> 
> Specialized Water Bottles | Purist
> 
> great bottles


Bugger, after following that link I realise that I have a re-badged version of that bottle. It's a good bottle, but blows my decision to avoid buying anything from Specialized.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You've not had a Trek bottle, then. Those add depth and volume to that sucking sound.

Spec aren't bad among the 'giveaway' (free at an event, or a few bucks out of a huge bin at the LBS) bottles. The Camelbak / Spec Purist etc. are much nicer, but you typically have to actually pay for those. 

Haven't used an Elite since the narrow-neck, pop-top days. Not much reason to ship an empty plastic bottle from Italy, I suppose.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> +1 Ive been using the same two Camelbak bottles for years and neither has ever spilled a drop. I always ride with the valve open as well. Just reach down, take a drink, and put it back. No messing around with trying to open or shut the valve. They are great. Specialized new design looks similar and if it works similarly then they are most likely great too.


Agree on the Camelbak bottles. I've had the same 2 for years with zero spillage. I let my two toddlers run around with them sometimes too and they gnaw on the end and they're no worse for wear. I also toss it in my backback with the valve open while I commute and have never had a spill in the bag.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

As long as the bottle is a flexible plastic and holds liquid, I really don't care. I've tried several high-end bottles and I just couldn't justify the cost for a plastic container. I guess it isn't a priority for me. I'd rather spend my money of bikes, bike parts, helmets, shoes, etc.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Just goes to show you, some likes this, some likes those.

I only use Specialized water bottles anymore, because they don't leak for me. Just my experience.

And these are the garden-variety Specialized bottles. Haven't had a reason to replace them.

No-names have tended to leak for me.

I've had a couple of Polar bottles, and I didn't care for them at all. I found the insulating properties marginal, at the loss of considerable carrying capacity (maybe they've gotten better since, don't know.) Since I often ride where it's not easy to refill, and sweat like a horse, being able to carry a lot of water is important to me.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

IME, Specialized bottles seem to leak more if you put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Have two camelbak bottles, don't want to carry anything else. The valve is purely awesome.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

superjesus said:


> IME, Specialized bottles seem to leak more if you put them in the dishwasher.


Ive noticed that almost all bottles when put in the dishwasher wear out fast. Get a bottle brush it'll make em last longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I use Camelbak insulated bottles. I freeze a bit of water in the bottom, put in cold water ( I live in south Texas) and they keep the water cold while I ride in the nightmarish heat. I have yet to have a leak. A Novara bottle I got from REI leaked like a seive in my bike bag. Won't be getting one of those again.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Off note. 

Specialized may make the crappiest bottle out there, but don't think they make everything crappy because they make the only helmet I could find that still passes the more stringent Snell foundation ratings in addition to all the other safety requirements.

Just sayin.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

The tacx bottles I have are terrible. The nozzle/tips fall back into the bottle constantly. Spec Purist and big mouth are way better. Podiums are okay but not the best. I vote Spec Purist = best bottles.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The only bottles I would ever buy is the Polar insulated bottles, but that's just me. I like the fact I can take a drink in 95 degree weather and still have a cold drink 2 hours later. Polar has great customer service too, I bought two bottles last spring and they leaked, I called them and they sent 3 bottles instead of the two I needed with a return label to send back the faulty ones, no problems with the new bottles. Service like that made me committed to them.

Thank you Polar.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I've used the Polars for a long time, and liked them but mine always leaked when used. Not a big deal on a 95F day, but not as appealing when it is 45F. I've been using the insulated camelbak bottles:Amazon.com: Camelbak Podium Big Chill 25 oz Bottle, Clear/Carbon: Sports & Outdoors for about 6 months now, and really like them. They seem to insulate about as well as the Polars, but don't leak when used, and don't leak out the top even when they're "open" due to a sippy cup type diaphragm built into the nozzle. They're pricey for water bottles, but they work better than any others I've tried.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I just tested my Purist bottle. If you tip it upside down, it doesn't spill a drop.

I also did the same with a Specialized bottle. Two good-sized piddles flowed from the valve, then it sealed.

My big gripe with BOTH brands is, the shape of the valve will not allow me to pull it open with my teeth. The Purist valve flange is so soft that it flexes and gives way when I grip it with my teeth. The Specialized valve has such a small flange on the valve that there's little to clamp down on securely. In the end, it's easier to keep the valve on both brand bottles open all the time when I ride, which is stupid.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I tried the Camelbak Podium Big Chill but they are not insulated as well and would only keep a drink cold for about an hour and a half in 95 degree heat. Also the Camelbak bottle is flimsy, one fell out of my hand and it punctured on impact, never had that happen to a Polar. Also the Camelbak holds 2 less ounces, not a big deal but on long rides where I'm taking three bottles 6 ounces is a lot to lose. I've never had a Polar bottle leak until that last set I bought, but the new ones have not leaked...yet. Functional wise, I really didn't see an advantage to one over the other, there both just different, some people complain that the Polar bottle is too hard to squeeze, funny, my 5 year old grandson has no trouble squeezing one! And the people complaining about squeezing a Polar bottle are grownups who work out!!! I just laugh my arse off when I hear that complaint.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Where can I buy the purist bottles online?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

My favourite is the Camelbak. I've use the some one daily for years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I used camelback podium bottles for at least 4-5 years before switching to the purist bottles. The camelbacks were (are) the best at being leak proof. The purist bottles aren't too far behind. I switched because the purist bottles are so much easier to clean (valves being removable really helps as well in that category). The extra 2 oz they hold doesn't hurt either. 

FWIW, I stocked up on a bunch of the 26oz bottles when hammer nutrition was clearing them out for about $3 a bottle. That's long since gone, but if you keep looking you can find some decent deals on them.

On the other side of it, they're so much easier to clean you don't need as much of a stockpile.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but I'm probably a spesh fanboy. I didn't intend for it to happen, but I love my SL3 Tarmac, their clothes are good, their shoes are very good - in sum I think they do it better than others who try to do it all (trek, c-dale). However, I have only one purist - and I don't like it because it's marginally bigger (thicker) than the podiums and is a royal PIA to get in and out of my cages (tacx tao). It could be an anomaly, I have one podium that has a thicker wall and is almost impossible to squeeze, so I'm guessing there can be manufacturing variances between bottles.. Perhaps I'll try another purist later, but for now I prefer the podiums.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I have yet to find a bottle that doesn't leak down my frame when full. After every ride I have to clean sticky sports drink off my bottom bracket. The don't ever appear to leak out the valve as much as from under the lid.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Camel back is all I've tried, but they work great for me - no issues so no reason to change. Probably have a halve dozen of them some big chills and some the regular size. The family uses them for other outings as well.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

My Camelbak bottles have all been through the dishwasher hundreds of times and still function perfectly. They don't look as pretty as they did when new, but that doesn't bother me. I will never hand-wash a bottle again. I really have no reason to look at any other bottle.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Where can I buy the purist bottles online?


Excel Sports Purist 22oz Water Bottle Clear - Excel Sports

Note they're about half the price from Excel compared to the Specialized online store. I use them. I like them a lot. My only complaint is they're a little narrower, so they can rattle a bit in my Tacx cages.

Everyone love's the Camelback bottles. I have several, and I'm not a fan of the sippy-cup nipple, for a number of reasons.


----------

